# Uniroyal W/w Knobby Tires



## TheDXjedi (Aug 7, 2016)

Looking for some 26" uniroyal white wall knobby tires like in the pictures. Show me what you got.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have one black wall 'Uniroyal Nobby' in case anyone is interested....

Jake


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 9, 2016)

I might have a set. I need to look tonight.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 9, 2016)

That would be cool let me know. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 9, 2016)

Ah crap! Carlisle's. Sorry!


----------



## tuscankid (Aug 11, 2016)

Do you still have the Schwinn prewar rear dx fender for sale?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2016)

Could these work for you?
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-studded-balloon-tires.95131/


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Mike. But I think my brother is trying to replicate a bike that had those certain uniroyal knobby tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 27, 2016)

still looking


----------



## schwinnderella (Sep 27, 2016)

I think I have a set in nice condition, I can look later this week.


----------



## oldmountainbikes (Dec 30, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I have one black wall 'Uniroyal Nobby' in case anyone is interested....
> 
> Jake



Hi Do you still have the single black Uniroyal Nobby tire - would love to buy it.
Thanks!


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 30, 2017)

oldmountainbikes said:


> Hi Do you still have the single black Uniroyal Nobby tire - would love to buy it.
> Thanks!



I don’t have it anymore. Try ‘Schwinn Studded Balloon” tires if you can’t find this type you are looking for.


----------



## Keith rosyak (Jun 27, 2018)

Looking for reproductio 26/2.125 us Royal chain link tires if any body knows please send me a email at rosyakkeith@gmail.com thanks


----------

